# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Java Sparrow

## soc

καλησπερα στην ομορφη παρεα μας.καθως κοιτουσα το φορουμ επεσε το ματι μου πανω στον  Σπίνος της Ιάβας (Java Sparrows) κ μου αρεσε παρα πολυ.θα ηθελα απο προσωπικη εμπειρια να μου ενημερωσει καποιο μελος τις ιδιαιτεροτητες κ τα χαρισματα αυτου του ομορφου πουλιου.ευχαριστω ::

----------


## tonis!

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%B9%CF%82

----------


## soc

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση αλλα θα ηθελα απο καποιον φιλο απο προσωπικη εμπειρια καποια στοιχεια για αυτο το πουλι.οποιος εχει στην κατοχη του τον  Σπίνος της Ιάβας (Java Sparrows) να μου εδινε καποιες χρησιμες πληροφοριες.

----------

